
Skill based heat map of demand and salary in US, as per the industry - shenanigan
http://www.aspiringminds.com/skill_map_skill_view/
======
shenanigan
Hi,

We've tried to create a heat-map of demand and salary for different skills in
the US. We've tried to cover a range of skills for each state.

An analysis report on the data can be found at-
www.aspiringminds.com/skillmap/.

Note:

\- The salaries and demands are according to the salaries offered by the
industries in different states.

\- We are working on incorporating the living costs in the particular areas,
which will give a higher intuition to job seekers about what s/he should earn
to have a decent living.

Please suggest changes that might make it more intuitive and helpful to job
seekers.

Cheers!

------
SQL2219
not working

~~~
shenanigan
Could you please try once again?

The geoJSON data actually takes a bit of time. You will be able to see the
loading of geoJSON-data state by state.

